# MMA + smokers ?



## jonniz (Jul 5, 2007)

After watching an episode of TUF and seeing Jeffrey Lentz smokes makes me wonder are there any other fighters out there or even if you just train MMA as a hobbie that smoke?

People on the show are saying that they're surprised about his cardio for a smoker & I kind of agree.

Being a smoker myself and having my first ever mma training session, it felt like my lungs were gonna give out on me.
Is it because Im unfit or its just the ciggs?


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

Obviously I do not know you personally and can't speak to your conditioning, but it may be a combination of both. No one would argue that smoking doesn't harm your cardio and lung capacity and I am sure any coach would pressure their fighter to quit smoking (as well as any doctor, beyond fighting reasons). With that said I think it is safe to say the Lentz is more of an exception than he is the rule.

Still, I am sure intense cardio training can combat some of the detrimental cardio-effects of smoking.


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

Just ciggs? or...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm a smoker sadly, and my cardio isn't half the good it could be. I'm looking to quit though, when i get back to my trainings.


----------



## jonniz (Jul 5, 2007)

Admz said:


> Just ciggs? or...


ahhaha if only Diaz was blowing rings


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

smoking cigs and being a "professional" athlete.... lol.

everybody i meet who smokes and plays sports says they have great endurance... not realizing it would be so much greater if they didnt smoke.


stick to weed. once in a while.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Weed really shouldn't be used either. Anything that someone smokes affects their endurance. The dude that lost in TUF lost because of a submission but if that fight had gone the actual distance he would've started gassing!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Frank Shamrock smoked his first couple years in Pancrease, he said that Lucky Strike used to sponsor fighters and they got free smokes.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I don't know of any smoking companies sponsoring fighters nowadays. Probably because they realized they aren't getting anywhere in a sports nowadays. Also Frank probably realized it was affecting him so he stopped!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Weed really shouldn't be used either. Anything that someone smokes affects their endurance. The dude that lost in TUF lost because of a submission but if that fight had gone the actual distance he would've started gassing!


its called a vaporizer or better yet atomizer. quit the cigs, blaze weed everyday :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Weed still affects a person's endurance. Not to mention it also affects a guy's sperm. Yeah, if you want weaker sperm smoke weed!:thumbsdown:


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

weaker sperm lol, are u serious?
Anyways weeds fine sometimes just dont make it a habit and dont rely on it, ya it affects your maximum lung capacity by all of about 1-2% and thats if you smoke daily which you shouldnt.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, the sperm argument was weak I will admit that. However, do you really want to kill brain cells with that?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, the sperm argument was weak I will admit that. However, do you really want to kill brain cells with that?


Marijuana does not kill brain cells. There is only one significant study that came to that conclusion (R G Heath in the 70's), and his study was criticized for using only four monkeys, experimental bias, poor methodology, misdiagnosis of the brain damage itself, and then there's the fact that no other study has been able to replicate his results anyway since then.

That whole topic is a myth, it doesn't kill brain cells.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

But the fact is it does stuff to your body it shouldn't. Do you know that it can get into your bone cartilige and if you crack your cartilige, it'll release the marijuana and results in a high probably when you don't want it?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> But the fact is it does stuff to your body it shouldn't. Do you know that it can get into your bone cartilige and if you crack your cartilige, it'll release the marijuana and results in a high probably when you don't want it?


Like many drugs it does get stored in some of the body's tissues temporarily, but you're woefully misinformed if you think that this means a chronic smoker is going to suddenly get all high when he damages a joint. That's ******* ridiculous. Stop watching the PSA's on TV and do some actual research.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Alright here are more facts: it cause vision problems, dehydrates you, sends skin sensations all over you, increases your heart rate, and relaxes your muscles. Tell me those are positive!:thumbsdown:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Alright here are more facts: it cause vision problems, dehydrates you, sends skin sensations all over you, increases your heart rate, and relaxes your muscles. Tell me those are positive!:thumbsdown:


Some of these effects are pretty much nonexistent, the rest are very minor, and they go away quickly. There are of course upsides that might justify these annoyances to some people. I'm going to assume you haven't really used this substance much if you think these are giant issues, for most users they are not.

It's not like weed turns you into a half-blind draughted skinpicker with heart problems and an inability to move.


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Alright here are more facts: it cause vision problems, dehydrates you, sends skin sensations all over you, increases your heart rate, and relaxes your muscles. Tell me those are positive!:thumbsdown:


When those symptoms happen get a drink of water, sit down and chill out. Man I'd love skin sensations and relaxed muscles. :smoke01:

I second the fact that marijuana doesn't kill brain cells it just 'tickles' them. There was a report on this. Also eating marijuana instead of smoking has nearly NO negative long-term side effects. I think you're getting your drug info from the wrong site, here's one that speaks the truth: http://www.erowid.org/

Legalize weed, let the mixed-martial artists smoke it in their free time and still be allowed to work. Much like if they were to drink a beer.

Back on subject matter tobacco is very bad for you and shouldn't be used by anyone. I'd say the same about alcohol but at least it gets you laid.


----------



## PeXis (Aug 27, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, the sperm argument was weak I will admit that. However, do you really want to kill brain cells with that?


Wow dude you're like some propaganda dictionary.
There's actually a weed documentary where they talk about that brain cell argument.
Joe Rogan is in it (what a surprise).
Here's a link to it http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-9077214414651731007#


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, the sperm argument was weak I will admit that. However, do you really want to kill brain cells with that?


Weed doesnt kill brain cells why dont you varify s**t before you post it and stop huging above the influence's nuts


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Alright here are more facts: it cause vision problems, dehydrates you, sends skin sensations all over you, increases your heart rate, and relaxes your muscles. Tell me those are positive!:thumbsdown:


Alcohal dehydrates you more then weed I'm pretty sure thats why you get hangovers because your bodys dehydrated (might be wrong.) It doesnt cause vision problems and the increased heart rate has never hurt anyone, and you dont smoke so you wouldnt know that the relaxed muscles part is the reason most people like smoking.
One of the many reasons I smoked is because I had trouble sleeiping, marijuana had barely any side effects on me but here let me list the side effects of a prescribed sleep medicine called lunesta thats advertised on tv.
SIDE EFFECTS: Risk of dependency, cant drive or operate machinery,walking eating driving and engaging in other activities while asleep without remembering have been reported. Abnormal behaviors may include aggresiveness agitation hallucinations or confusion. In depressed patients worsening of depression including risk of SUICIDE may occur.

So seriously man come back and post when you actually have an idea of what your talking about, and some REAL FACTS not just overly exagerated ones.

P.S. I am in no way shape or form hating on alcohal in this post.

edit: "Studies have shown that tobacco smoking is a better predictor of concurrent illicit hard drug use than smoking cannabis.
No widely accepted study has ever demonstrated a cause-and-effect relationship between the use of cannabis and the later use of harder drugs like heroin and cocaine."


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, the sperm argument was weak I will admit that. However, do you really want to kill brain cells with that?


We are on an MMA forum, and as you know in MMA, you get punched in the head - which kills brain cells, so using the "weed kills brain cells" argument (and tbh I dont know how true it is) is quite weak.

However I agree with you man, you're trying to outline the cons of smoking cigs/weed and being a professional athlete, I completely agree that they shouldn't go hand in hand.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Right, believe it or not it does affect one's conditioning. Nick Diaz is a dude who could be much better if he didn't use it. There is a reason why weed is an illegal substance and a crime in the nation!:thumbsdown:


----------



## PeXis (Aug 27, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> There is a reason why weed is an illegal substance and a crime in the nation!:thumbsdown:


Of course.
The reason is people like you, who don't question their government.

Please watch the doc that I linked.
Here it is again: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-9077214414651731007#


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Right, believe it or not it does affect one's conditioning. Nick Diaz is a dude who could be much better if he didn't use it. There is a reason why weed is an illegal substance and a crime in the nation!:thumbsdown:


Only the ignorant use the simple existence of a law as a justification for condemning a thing. Slavery was legal at one time, does that mean it was right? In many states homosexuality was illegal until just a few years ago, women couldn't vote, it was illegal for a woman to refuse sex to her husband, the military code of justice still demands a court martial for the crime of sodomy (gay sex, by their definition), the list goes on. There are countless examples of unjust laws that have been struck down because society WOKE UP.

The "reason" marijuana is illegal has nothing to do with health or social problems, it's all politics. Do some damn research.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

*Do you have a learning disability ?*



kantowrestler said:


> Right, believe it or not it does affect one's conditioning. Nick Diaz is a dude who could be much better if he didn't use it. There is a reason why weed is an illegal substance and a crime in the nation!:thumbsdown:


Marijuana is illegal because alcohol companies pay to help keep laws from being reformed so that all the legal money stays in their basket. Another facter is public drive from ignorant people like you who after years and years of actual facts being thrown at them still dont realise that marijuana actually has medical uses and is abused a lot less then alcohol.
If you can post something that beats this then I'll give up.

"Alcohol causes an estimated $38 billion in costs in California each year from emergency room visits, arrests, etc, according to the Marin Institute. There are roughly 3,500 deaths annually from alcohol-related illness and more than 109,000 alcohol-related injuries in California. Conversely, pot caused 181 emergency room visits in 2008, according to a study by the non-partisan RAND Corporation, despite being used by more than four million Californians monthly."

If I could give you anymore neg rep I would, like I said do some actual research and know what your talking about before you post stupid un-confirmed bs on here.


----------



## Shadyen (Apr 8, 2007)

Although, the arguments given haven't been very good and trust me i'm not a scientist... but i'm pretty solid, without doing any research, that setting something on fire and sucking in the smoke is bad for you.


----------



## capsal (Jul 12, 2009)

good time for an interlude
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYQHqLuWuig


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

capsal said:


> good time for an interlude
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYQHqLuWuig


Here's a better video. I still don't know how to embed so sorry. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc:thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

xbrokenshieldx said:


> Obviously I do not know you personally and can't speak to your conditioning, but it may be a combination of both. *No one would argue* that smoking doesn't harm your cardio and lung capacity and I am sure any coach would pressure their fighter to quit smoking (as well as any doctor, beyond fighting reasons). With that said I think it is safe to say the Lentz is more of an exception than he is the rule.
> 
> Still, I am sure intense cardio training can combat some of the detrimental cardio-effects of smoking.


Lol i actually have some hardcore weed smoker friends. (First time i used hardcore and weed in the same sentence)... that smoke like couple times a day every day AND they will argue to death that smoking weed has expanded their lungs thus have improved their endurance by being able to carry more oxygen :sarcastic12:

Stoners will be stoners


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Most people dont understand how much smoke you inhale with a cig and how much you inhale from a hit. Lets see well a cig is a roll full of tobacco and you inhale how many times during the whole time and blow out how much smoke? Where as 1 hit from a piece of glass is enough and its only a small tube of smoke.
Thats really not enough to be damaging to your lungs. And only if you smoke everyday without giving your lungs a little bit of time to heal every once in a while then you'll be fine.

EDIT:"Fortunately, even cases of life-long or otherwise long term smokers, human lung tissue begins the process of healing itself when smoking is ceased."

This mostly applys to tobacco since it REALLY damages the lungs but its the same with weed and even the long-term effects on your memory after smoking for a while stop as soon as the weeds completely out of your system, (30+ days.)

There really are no downsides to smoking once or twice or even 3 times a week so long as you can control it, and everyonce in a while take a break.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Weed really shouldn't be used either. Anything that someone smokes affects their endurance. The dude that lost in TUF lost because of a submission but if that fight had gone the actual distance he would've started gassing!


Vaporizor... no smoke... theory broken!


----------



## Fabolouslife (Sep 29, 2010)

I used to smoke, and I found I could deal with training and whatnot and adapted to it but, once I quit smoking I found a huge improvement


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Fabolouslife said:


> I used to smoke, and I found I could deal with training and whatnot and adapted to it but, once I quit smoking I found a huge improvement


There we go, point proven! If you smoke it takes away from your total stamina. However, if you don't then you can be at your best!:thumbsup:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> There we go, point proven! If you smoke it takes away from your total stamina. However, if you don't then you can be at your best!:thumbsup:


Most fun things aren't really good for you. I also feel there is a pretty strong difference between marijuana and tobacco smoke as well as the way they are consumed. Obviously health-wise smoking isn't going to help you, but then again, alcohol isn't good for someone who trains either, doesn't stop most fighters from indulging at least once in a while. It's about moderation.


Oh, and pt447 is right about the vaporizer. Your lungs don't suffer when you vaporize pot.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well regardless of the vaporizer, the fact is it's illegal. If it's not legal why are you going to risk using it?:confused03:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well regardless of the vaporizer, the fact is it's illegal. If it's not legal why are you going to risk using it?:confused03:


It is in fact legal, at the state level, for many people. Yes, it is technically still illegal federally but Obama has pretty much nullified raids on state-licensed distributors and patients, which means that functionally it's about as illegal as a prescribed painkiller. Nick Diaz, for example, is never going to face legal action for his medical use as long as he stays in states which allow it.

Since you claim to be in California (which has the most medical marijuana prescriptions of any state I believe, and was nearly just decriminalized completely) I'm surprised you don't understand this.

Oh and lastly, I pride myself in having my own moral sense. I don't agree with every law and I don't consider it ok to do everything that isn't explicitly illegal. I think many people feel the same, because laws get broken frequently. In a democracy laws exist to serve the people, not the other way around, and that's why they change so often.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but California has started cracking down on those dispenseries cause the only people who go to them are druggies. Personally, Diaz would probably get a slap on the wrist if he gets caught with weed. Yes, it is a screwed up system but the fact of the matter is the DEA will go after someone who is involved in a drug ring!:thumbsdown:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, but California has started cracking down on those dispenseries cause the only people who go to them are druggies.


They are cracking down on dispensaries that sell to non-medical users. So? They would crack down on a store that sold liquor to minors and a doctor that wrote prescriptions for people who don't need them, as well.



> Personally, Diaz would probably get a slap on the wrist if he gets caught with weed. Yes, it is a screwed up system but the fact of the matter is the DEA will go after someone who is involved in a drug ring!:thumbsdown:


So you're saying if the california police caught Diaz with weed, he would be punished? Sorry, not if he was within his medical limit. He'd have to be caught by federal authorities and even then they in all likelihood would not go after him as long as he was within California and wasn't carrying more than permitted. I spend a lot of time in Cali by the way, so I'm not oblivious to the situation there.


also: <------5555 posts!


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

*Try and let that bulb flicker*



kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, but California has started cracking down on those dispenseries cause the only people who go to them are druggies. Personally, Diaz would probably get a slap on the wrist if he gets caught with weed. Yes, it is a screwed up system but the fact of the matter is the DEA will go after someone who is involved in a drug ring!:thumbsdown:


You are on the super-ignorant levle if you really think that the only people who go to dispenseries are druggies, is there anyway it could be people who need medicine to help with their chronic illness or pain but dont want to suffer through the side effects of LEGAL DRUGS that cause more problems then what you originally used it for? 

-Do you get depressed from weed, no.
-Do you vomit because of weed, no, (unless you do way more then your suppose to which is the same with alot of drugs.)
-Do you get stomach bleeding from weed, no.
-Diarrhea? No.
-Constipation, no.
-Nausea, no.
-Liver damage, nope!
-Hallucinations, confusion, no.
-Difficulty breathing, no.
-Blurred vision, no.
-Skin rash, no.
-Heart pain, no.
-Cramps, no.
-Burning sensation, wtf no.
-Urinary tract infection, nah man nah lol.
-Become hostile, no quite the opposite.
-Unexplained muscle pain, no.
-Joint pain, no.
-Dry mouth, yes,(NOOOOOOOOOOO1!!!111 OMFG NOOOOOOO!.)

Face it kanto weed is useful and just because its illegal in some places doesnt make it bad otherwise it wouldnt be legal ANYWHERE, but just because you go with the crowd/masses raise01: and cant think outside of that box you cant accept that. 

The fact is weed has no side effects that compare to that of "useful" prescription drugs. And the one of the few reasons its illegal in some places is because it was wrongfuly associated with drugs that are actually addictive, (your body cant be physically addicted to weed I smoked for 90 days straight almost without break and suffered no withdrawels or w/e and have been off for over a month now with no smokeing.)


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

P.S.
And you would think since you have 3-4 people who are arguing and have proven you wrong numerous times that you might even consider it but that just shows how 
closed-minded you are.


----------



## ahartleyvu (Aug 18, 2010)

From everything I've gathered, California is a joke w/ their medical marijuana. Someone told me (which this could be false; I wasn't there) that they got some weed just by telling the doctors that they've been stressed out because of a new job.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Just saying, theres a way to talk your doctor in to giving you alot of shit, with a few exceptions.


----------

